

Edward Snowden took NSA secrets on thumb drive - shill
http://www.latimes.com/news/politics/la-pn-snowden-nsa-secrets-thumb-drive-20130613,0,791040.story

======
shill
My guess is that Snowden had admin privileges on a system that was being
improperly used as a file-sharing tool by NSA employees.

Users do weird things to move files around.

------
e3pi
Can't read it. I imagine it mentions system administrators need an access
point somewhere.

